# most beautiful horse ever



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

What a strange pattern across the sides??! :?


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yup!! Beautiful horse, I love the pattern!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful colouring, and she's got a lovely kind face.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, what a handsome fellow. 

Gorgeous markings and face.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

What gorgeous markings! I love the spotted white areas and his legs. Very pretty.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

WOw !!!!!! Very nice.

Yours?


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah that's my horse. he's appaloosa/paint horse/ Tennessee walking horse, so that's where he gets his cool colouring


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

purest silver said:


> yeah that's my horse. he's appaloosa/paint horse/ Tennessee walking horse, so that's where he gets his cool colouring


 WOW! It's a mixture between differend breeds! How cool is that!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wowwww!!
He is GORGEOUS!
I love his unique coloring too


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

But now for the $10,0000,0000 question: how old is he? 
And his name?????


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

ok you'll probably be really surprised about this, but he is a gelding named Cheyenne which is a girl name and he is 14 years old, not so young. And thanks you guys for all those compliments to him. But I have a question for you too. Do you guys think that he has a cresty neck? I've always wondered that, so be truthful! :lol:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

His neck does seem kinda large at his crest...was he proud cut?


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

Very beautiful! my wife loves the pattern on his sides. She wants a paint soooo bad. but we keep finding great deals on others


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

alucard said:


> His neck does seem kinda large at his crest...was he proud cut?


i don't know what proud cut means, but if it's about his mane, no I do absolutely nothing to his mane except cut it occasionally, if that's what you mean. I guess he just has a cresty neck.


----------



## mamavixen (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!! 
He is absolutely amazing!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

no, lol. Proud cutting is where they geld them and sometimes some of the testicular tissue is left, which CAN make them look more stallion like (the large cresty neck) Proud cut geldings can also mount mares and display some stallion like behavior.


----------



## pure-freedom (Oct 5, 2007)

this is honeslty my dream horse!!!
MESSAGE ME FOR MORE ABOUT HIM PLEASEE :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
you are sooo luckyy.


----------

